# Anyone know of a Club Intrawest members discussion forum?



## maureenr (Mar 5, 2006)

I wondered if there's a discussion forum anywhere on the web where Club Intrawest members can get together and discuss issues, thoughts about the various CI resorts.  I often write to CI with suggestions for improvement but they never respond or give me any feedback at all and it occurred to me that other people may have had the same thoughts ideas etc.

I've been a member of CI for about 8 or 9 years and only ever go to Whistler.  Although this year we also stayed 2 nights in the Vancouver CI.

regards
Maureen


----------



## jbet (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Maureen!

I don't know if there is an Intrawest Discussion Forum anywhere, but I would also be interested in this info. I know that there are a few Tuggers who are Intrawest members and they have been very helpful to me. 

We own at Tremblant, and go to both Tremblant and Blue Mountain. We have also used our points for exchanges. 

 Let me know if you find an Intrawest forum. thanks. janet.


----------



## OnMedic (Mar 6, 2006)

You could ask the mod to add a CI forum, but it may be unlikely. If you post in the points forim, there are CI members that will read and respond!


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Yahoo Group*

You could start a Yahoo Group.  Have have done on for my Family Reunion Organization and it is pretty easy.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 7, 2006)

There are several CI members here on Tug. 

If you ever want to post anything about CI locations, just post away and we'll answer.

Anyone been to the new Mexico location?

PS heading to Whistler in 10 days and can't wait!


----------



## smbrannan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd love to have a place to discuss CI.  Have been a member for 4 years and love the facilities, but I'm not crazy about the organization.  

Their website is focussed almost exclusively on selling me more points or on inducing me to pitch CI to others.  They should be sending me travel ideas, even if they just republish travel stories from other sources (I like the NY Times travel section).

And why can't they set up the website so that it can show you when units are available at a location.  You can do this on Expedia and other travel sites, so why does CI make you phone or email them with a "request" before finding out if there is availability?

I could go on, but I'm interested in other thoughts.

S


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 7, 2006)

> And why can't they set up the website so that it can show you when units are available at a location. You can do this on Expedia and other travel sites, so why does CI make you phone or email them with a "request" before finding out if there is availability?



Very good point.

One thing that bugs me is that during business hours you can find out about the lastest get-a-way offerings. But we all know that they change during the day. So why not continue to play the tape during off hours? At least we know if we had any shot at all of getting a get-a-way.


----------



## smbrannan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes - that bugs me too.

I just find the whole enterprise is run for the benefit of the manager (Intrawest Corp) and not for the benefit of members.

They have an "advisory committee" that is supposed to represent the interests of members, but I have never seen any report from them or recommendation for improvements.  When I tried to email the advisory committee a couple years ago, I received a response from the President of the management company.  It seemed as if the manager was censoring the feedback that was given to the advisory committee.

The manager supposed to work for the members, not the other way around.

S


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am very interested in Club Intrawest.  Can someone provide an overview of the program?  I am interested in the Whistler resort for skiing.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 8, 2006)

There is a way here on TUG to get a list of all the people who are CI owners (if they put that in their profile) but I've never looked into it.

Bill - my in-laws have been to Zihua and to be honest they weren't too crazy about it because they don't like the beach or seafood (LOL - why go then - their mission is to go to every CI location and so far they've been to 5).  They did say the resort itself is beautiful.

I agree that it would be great to see availability online, and it shouldn't be rocket science for them to do that...

PS.  I'm heading to the CI in Palm Desert in 10 days myself - first time there and I'm looking forward to it.  We usually go to Tremblant once or twice a year, but I wanted to go somewhere warm for our spring break week and Palm Desert seemed more likely to be guaranteed warm and sunny than Sandestin.


----------



## smbrannan (Mar 8, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> I am very interested in Club Intrawest.  Can someone provide an overview of the program?  I am interested in the Whistler resort for skiing.



I think one of the best places to get information on Club Intrawest is from the Annual Information Form that Intawest files with the stock exchanges.  It provides a somewhat more straightforward overview than the CI promotional material.

The attached is taken from their 2005 report.  It's kind of long...sorry about that

S


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 8, 2006)

tashamen said:
			
		

> PS.  I'm heading to the CI in Palm Desert in 10 days myself - first time there and I'm looking forward to it.  We usually go to Tremblant once or twice a year, but I wanted to go somewhere warm for our spring break week and Palm Desert seemed more likely to be guaranteed warm and sunny than Sandestin.



When you go to CI @Palm Springs there are a few things to know.

The 2br units are best if your on the lower floor so you can walk out onto the patio. 

There are two different 1 bd units. some are plain and some (Upper floor corner units) are super nice. The upper-corner units have their own private deck which is about 15x15 feet. It like having another room outside just for you. Those units also have the shower to the unit outside with 8 ft walls but no roof. Funky!  

There are three groupings of units at the resort, the one closest to the main bldg. as a very small pool. The one farthest away has the best pool. If you're going to use the main club house pools and other things then being closer is better but if you just want a nice pool right outside your door ask for the farthest units. 

Good Luck


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 8, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> I am very interested in Club Intrawest.  Can someone provide an overview of the program?  I am interested in the Whistler resort for skiing.


BB,

Read the TUG advice about CI.  link 

We love to ski in the spring and have no problem getting time at CI but during the high ski season, getting into Whistler can be a challenge. The resort itself is the best resort we've seen. 

There is no food service at the resort, so you can't order drinks by the pool. But there are three world class restaraunts within a 2 minute walk and  >50 restaraunts within a 5 -10 minute walk. 

Good Luck


----------



## tashamen (Mar 8, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> There are two different 1 bd units. some are plain and some (Upper floor corner units) are super nice. The upper-corner units have their own private deck which is about 15x15 feet. It like having another room outside just for you. Those units also have the shower to the unit outside with 8 ft walls but no roof. Funky!



I suspect we have one of the "plain" ones because I reserved with CI points and just got the regular 1BR rather than the 1BR "terrace."  I kind of wish I had gotten the larger one now, since they've come out with the points charts for 2007 and have reclassified this week (which is always my spring break week) as "holiday" rather than "peak" time, and the unit I have this year that cost 125 points for 6 nights will cost 180 next year - so I suspect this will be my only visit for awhile (at least in March).

I would like to be by the larger pool, but as we arrive fairly late on a Saturday night I suspect that there may not be much of a choice of units.  Oh well - it will still beat mud season back home, which is way early this year!


----------



## WBP (Mar 9, 2006)

smbrannan, I concur!

I have expressed my sentiment on these issues many times over in this forum, and always with the leadership of Club Intrawest. We've been members of Club Intrawest since its very early beginnings.

The Club Intrawest Advisory Committee is a joke. An obvious effort by the Management Company to pose as an organization that embraces member participation. In fact, the very topics that the Club Intrawest Membership Advisory Committee have reportedly discussed, have not changed in years. Have you noticed that the membership of the Advisory Committee is not disclosed, nor is their meeting schedule, nor are the minutes of their meetings.

From another one of my posts: "Finally, I will stand on the same soap box that I have stood on for years. To me, these findings can potentially be attributed to a Board that is under-represented by Club Members who are not employed by the Club, and at least one member on the Board who has served multiple terms, and who without term limits, has not himself determined the need to vacate his position on his own accord, and afford some new people, with new ideas the opportunity to occupy the position that he has occupied for close to ten years."

I believe the Board is inbred, with potential evidence of cronyism.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 9, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> BB,
> 
> Read the TUG advice about CI.  link
> 
> ...



Thanks Bill.


----------



## smbrannan (Mar 11, 2006)

William J. Schneiderman said:
			
		

> I believe the Board is inbred, with potential evidence of cronyism.



Quite possibly true!

Frustrating that there doesn't seem to be a way to do anything about it.

I'd put my name on the slate for a board seat next time, but the the chances of being elected seems slim since there is no way that I know of to communicate the issues to the members.

S


----------



## Bluesky (Mar 22, 2006)

*I would love a forum!*

Anyone that starts a CI forum count me in! Somewhere members can discuss concerns, share experiences and help eachother.

I would also like to see "real time" avaliability instead of requesting by phone or e-mail. That is ancient technology! I tried to book Vegas HGVC via telephone a month ago and they could not tell me avaliability for the resort I want but could see the other two resorts online. So annoying! 

For those who have been to Palm Desert, how long in advance do you need to book ahead? I tried to book for April in Feb but they didn't have avaliability until mid-May. Is this common? I want a 2 bed unit. I need a direct flight from Van to Palm Springs (b/c of the kids) so the only airline is HMY but they only fly 6 months out of the year. 

-Peggy


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 22, 2006)

> For those who have been to Palm Desert, how long in advance do you need to book ahead? I tried to book for April in Feb but they didn't have avaliability until mid-May. Is this common?


Generally, CI says that for their peak seasons, at any of their resorts, you need to book about 6 months ahead. April is still peak season in Palm Springs.

Hope that helps


----------



## tashamen (Mar 27, 2006)

I just got back from Palm Desert over the weekend, and booked the unit about 6 months out in September.  Just about everyone I met at the Tuesday night reception was from Canada.  Apparently it's school vacation week (at least in parts of BC).


----------

